# The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 hat einen "Intimacy Coordinator" für die Sex-Szenen



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 hat einen "Intimacy Coordinator" für die Sex-Szenen*

						Auch wenn noch nicht klar ist, welche Richtung die zweite Staffel der Netlifx-Serie The Witcher einschlägt: Auf Sex-Szenen kann man sich offenbar gefasst machen. Dazu hat das Studio nun eigens einen "Intimacy Coordinator" eingestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 hat einen "Intimacy Coordinator" für die Sex-Szenen*


----------



## Banana-GO (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 hat einen "Intimacy Coordinator" für die Sex-Szenen*

PC Games redet über Bi- und Homosexualität in Star Trek Picard, PC Games Hardware über den "Intimacy Coordinator" in The Witcher.

Habt ihr eigentlich keine Arbeit?

Und in ein paar Tagen dann wieder der nächste Serien Spoiler gleich im Titel verpackt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich mir das noch antun soll.


----------

